# horses built croup higher than withers question



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I know that a horse built downhill from the croup to the withers is not good and that more weight will be on the forehand, but what ill effects are caused by this. i was looking at a Qh online and asked if the horse was on level ground or not because the croup was higher than the withers and she replied that he is no more downhill than most QH's. Well I have a QH and he is not downhill.

Is this a horse I should pass on because of this or what do I need to know if I decide to go look at him? Sorry this is so long...any advice?


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

A horse who is croup higher than the withers(downhill) will not have any ill effects with physical problems. Quarter Horses are very versitile and can even do well in Dressage.


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

all i know is that lots of TB's are downhill, it helps them run faster b/c their weight is more forward... you can pretty much do anything with a well-trained TB so i don't see many problems. It all depends on the horse itself though....i've personally never heard that QH are all downhill, my mom's sure isn't. If it looks bad then i would pass, but if you like the horse go and see if it affects him/her at all. maybe take a trainer with you? Good Luck!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Most Qh's ARE a bit dowhill. Their power is in their hindlegs, and being a bigt longer than the fore, then reach forward and under, with speed , . . . likie a jackrabbit! 
They suffer no ill from it, but if they are pretty strongly downhill, they might not be ascomfortable to ride for YOU.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks! I think maybe a tad downhill might be ok, but didn;t know that about QH's, Dillon is my first and he is not downhill, prefer to be comfortable! Well see i guess.


----------



## zjcgw (Jun 11, 2010)

Being downhill does not put power in their hind end! Ignore that comment, it does the opposite. The horse will probably not be a very good jumper because he does not have the power to sit his hind end down to get over the jump. Instead of pushing over a jump, downhill horses pull themselves over the jump which is not good. But if you are not jumping you should be fine!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My horse is built somewhat downhill:









But that big QH butt makes her an excellent little jumper!  She can really propel herself up and over, let me tell you! They CAN carry themselves, it may just take longer to teach them self carriage than say an uphill built Morgan!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

And some dressage


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

OH and she is THE most comfortable ride EVER!!! I can walk, trot, canter, and jump with her bareback without issue...she in fact taught me how to do those things bareback  Just because a horse is built downhill doesn't mean forget about them for English riding! It's all in how much training you want to put forth, because I'm not going to lie, it's been 2 1/2 years of training with this girl and she's just now learning self carriage (although I'm a green-ish rider so I'm sure had I been a trained professional it would have come sooner!!)


----------



## FTFOTB (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is a great website on conformation, with a page on uphill or downhill horses:

https://sites.google.com/site/applesonhorses/confo-not-home/conformation-101


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

This is also called 'bum high' and alot of horses are actually bum high especially when they are young. How old is yours? My APHA mare was quite bum high when I got her at 3 yrs her bum was 15.1 and her wither was 14.3 but now at 4 her wither is catching up she's just about 15hh but still bum high and I do all kinds of stuff with her trail, liberty, bareback, agility, obstacles even jumping...jumps are small now because she's not finished growing but she is a great jumper and can really launch herself because of those powerful haunches. Don't listen to people to try to limit your horse's ability because of his bumhighness. Here where I am most people are into dressage and have uphill warmbloods and they are apauled at 'downhill' horses but guess what? Most of them get beat by bumhigh horses lol I actually used to do eventing with this very bumhigh QH he was awesome and we jumped 4ft high bareback with no troubles I personally like to ride bareback and all my horses have been a tad bum high. Don't worry about it it's barely noticible. Check out my mare can you even tell?


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

By the way I love your buckskin! Beautiful in the dressage ring and the jumping ring!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Hoofprints, thank you and you have a beautiful buckskin! I have a dun gelding and just love him. In the first pic with you beside him, I cannot see that he (or she) is downhill. Thanks FTFOTB for the info, I will keep all your comments in mind.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks sky!  

And garlic thank you and yes she is def.built downhill although in that first shot she was kind of at an angle so she almost looks level  she had her head up too, usually it's long and low which also contributes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

To Ride, you also have a beautiful horse, Hoofprints this is funny but I didn't realize you were one in the same as my Eclipse buddy! ha ha, I need to learn how to post pic's I feel left out I cant post my boy Dillon whom is Not downhill and he just turned 6 in April. My hubby and I are looking at horses and there is a dun on the border of Oh and Indiana (Decator) whom is for sale but in the pic he is downhill and I asked if he was on level ground and she said no, but it is pretty pronounced. So just wonder if we should go look. thanks you both! I am spending too much time on this computer lately surfing horses for sale and now this trailer stuff!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol I understand!!  I she's too much time on my phone computer lol...it's just too convenient!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

